# lmao at chestbrah thinkin hes a chad



## ZUZZCEL (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Kill_Jew (Jun 11, 2019)

He would probably be a chad with a decent eye area

Edit: damn apparently he got chin + jaw implants, no wonder he ascended this hard


----------



## AspiringChad (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 11, 2019)

it looks so fake its literally repulsive


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2019)

It's not even the real page jfl


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 11, 2019)

dat nose


----------



## Linoob (Jun 12, 2019)

Something with his whole face is just off though.

It's too artificial, borderline "Gay" and I think it's his large nose / ultra long midface that looks odd.


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 12, 2019)

Your coping hard if you think he aint getting any


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jun 12, 2019)

he is browner than my smelly pieces of shit, his lower third looks fake as fuck, his eye area is dogshit and collagen is nowhere to be found


----------



## tincelw (Jun 12, 2019)

zyzz wannabe


----------



## kramer (Jun 12, 2019)

he is chad tho


----------



## Ghost (Jun 12, 2019)

He is gaychad


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jun 12, 2019)

His lower third is retruded btw


----------



## william (Jun 12, 2019)

off-brand zyzz tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Jun 12, 2019)

its zyzz's quote, hes just memeing


----------



## LegendOfIncel (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks like a meme


----------



## Lumbersexual (Jun 12, 2019)

His chin still looks recessed


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (Jun 12, 2019)

who cares what other people do


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 12, 2019)

he looks fake as fuck. girls dont find this attractive


----------



## Guest2 (Jun 12, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> he looks fake as fuck. girls dont find this attractive


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 12, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> Cope


yeah maybe some trash whores. any hqnp sees his manlet height and jaw fillers, starts laughing


----------



## ibetucnt (Jun 12, 2019)

looks gay


----------

